# Memorable Bunny Hunt



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Yesterday 1/30 was simply a great, memorable day. The weather was perfect and the usual bantering from all the guys was even better. We killed 10 rabbits yesterday on private ground in northern Muskingum county. I grew up in the area but now live a little over a hour north. Only 1 of the rabbits was taken on the jump the rest were shot in front of Sadie and Ticker. They are quite the pair. Ticker is now twelve, but four years ago Ticker taught Sadie all that she knew and now Sadie is hard to keep up with. She has turned into a tough little beagle. All of my deer hunting buddies who showed up had a fun time. That is what its all about........ great camaraderie with great friends and family. Of course a couple of sweetheart beagles never hurts.


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

GalionLex said:


> Yesterday 1/30 was simply a great, memorable day. The weather was perfect and the usual bantering from all the guys was even better. We killed 10 rabbits yesterday on private ground in northern Muskingum county. I grew up in the area but now live a little over a hour north. Only 1 of the rabbits was taken on the jump the rest were shot in front of Sadie and Ticker. They are quite the pair. Ticker is now twelve, but four years ago Ticker taught Sadie all that she knew and now Sadie is hard to keep up with. She has turned into a tough little beagle. All of my deer hunting buddies who showed up had a fun time. That is what its all about........ great camaraderie with great friends and family. Of course a couple of sweetheart beagles never hurts.


That was a great day indeed! Lot's of fun hunting with your buddies listening to the sound of the dogs bringing them around.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hell of a day. Congrats!


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Good day indeed! Thanks for sharing


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

That must have been an amazing day congrats and thanks for posting! I'm glad the rabbit population is good somewhere in Ohio!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh man, I miss that! My buddy used to hunt (he no longer does) rabbit over a brace of beagles. Even if we had a clean shot at the jump we wouldn't take it, just to let the dogs work! Listening for the turn, positioning yourself for the shot, it was as exciting as any hunting out there! Well, maybe except for having a big gobbler yelling his head off coming for your dekes! Nice going!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

That's cool.


----------

